# how safe is ordering seed ffrom seed banks



## Phantom_420_ (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been wanting to order seeds from a seed bank  and well frankly  kind of scared to someone tell me a good and safe  seed bank to order from ?
thanks


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 12, 2008)

I got mine from Highgrade-seeds with no problem. You always stand the risk of customs getting them, send them to an address other than your grow if possible. I've heard Peak Seeds are really good and the Seed Boutique. Check this link out for ratings...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2008)

If you go to www.seebupdate.com  this will tell you who can be trusted who can't. Dr. Chronic no longer ships to usa. biggest threat is customs. sometimes seeds get caught. most get thru. use a po box and a prepaid credit card, so they can't be traced back to you.


----------

